# Messy Nail Polish



## trishalynn0708 (Dec 9, 2008)

No matter how much time I take to do my nails they always look really good on the first coat. But as I build my coats up my nailpolish gets messier for some reason. I take my time but it always gets on the outside of my nail, like on my finger. How do I remove this without messing up my nails that I just painted??

Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

use a q-tip dipped in Polish remover to clean up the edges..I use the disposable eyeshadow swabs with the pointed tip on 1 end


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

What i do is just let it completly dry than wash my hands and use hand lotion. the excess polish goes away really, really quickly and your nails will look perfect! i actually have a pen thing to clean up but i find that often removes the polish from your nails as well and the other way works better.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree, you don't have to specifically remove polish from your skin because it won't adhere properly to skin and will end up coming off on it's own. For example, do your nails at night and if you take a shower in the morning the excess polish will probably come off on it's own due to the oils built up on your skin overnight. BEA2LS lotion suggestion is good too.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 9, 2008)

I was going to say exactly what NutMeg said. This is what I do and I find it actually gives the nails a nicer finish because all of the nail is covered. The only other tip I can give is to leave a small gap on the sides, this makes the nails seem thinner but also means you're not close to the skin on the edges. I do that if I'm going out after doing my nails.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Or be lazy like me...I get mine done at the salon...I think a polish only here is like $5


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Or be lazy like me...I get mine done at the salon...I think a polish only here is like $5_

 
Or find a friend who's going to beauty school and is in her manicure section and has to do them to practice. lol.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

  use a q-tip dipped in Polish remover to clean up the edges..I use the disposable eyeshadow swabs with the pointed tip on 1 end  
 
I use those too


----------



## mskatee (Dec 10, 2008)

Clean up tips: 
1. while you are painting have an oragnewood stick handy - use this to remove off wet polish from your fingers, cuticles, etc., like right after you got it there, while it's still wet, before you move to the next finger.
2. when you are done painting, use a brush with a fine tip/firm bristles, dip it in pure acetone, and then use the brush to remove the rest of the stray polish.  Also after you dip the brush in acetone just blot it on a paper towel to remove the excess acetone so it does not run all over your fingers. 

I'd tell you the exact name of the brush I use but I don't have it handy - but I use a paint brush that I got at a craft store.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 29, 2008)

I think even the best of us have this problem from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what I do....

I paint all of my nails except for my thumbs. I use my thumb nail on my right hand to run along my cuticles on my left hand to remove excess polish and clean it up and vice versa for my other hand. Once I'm done with that and have applied 2 coats to all 8 fingers, I paint my thumbs. Thumbs are a lot easier to paint IMO because mine area larger and I can run the brush horizontally across my nail just along the cuticle and then make multiple upward brush strokes to the tips. Finish second coat on thumbs and apply your topcoat.


----------



## user79 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's mostly just practice. Try to master the 3-stroke method - first stroke in the middle which deposits most of the polish onto the nail, second stroke on the one side, third stroke on the other. Try to leave a small "gap" between your polish and the very edge of the nail. For this to work your polish needs to be the exact right consistency - often people use polish that's a bit dried out so it's thick and a bit gloppy. Use a bit of thinner to restore the polish down to a consistency you can work with, it should be fairly thin. The thicker the polish, the harder it is to apply.

This notepad on mua explains the technique perfectly with pictures, check out Application Tips: http://www.makeupalley.com/user/note...ilboardwisdom/

That's a really informative link btw, anyone who wants to get good at doing their own nails should read it.

But mostly it's just practice and doing it slow and methodically. You get better over time. By now I can do my left hand (I'm right handed) almost perfectly without any glops, the right hand still gets some messes on the side but a lot better than when I started. I clean up any mess in the shower, I just pick off any polish from my cuticles.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_What i do is just let it completly dry than wash my hands and use hand lotion. the excess polish goes away really, really quickly and your nails will look perfect! i actually have a pen thing to clean up but i find that often removes the polish from your nails as well and the other way works better._

 
Works perfect for me too!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Use and orange stick right after applying to remove polish around the cuticle, then use a Q-tip dipped in acetone to remove from skin.


----------



## linzbyrd (Dec 17, 2009)

This is what I do too!  Or another technique I use is once my nails are completely dry, I'll take a cuticle trimmer, those that are shaped like a v or Y, and I'll "cut" the excess dried polish off.  Works perfectly 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I think even the best of us have this problem from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what I do....

I paint all of my nails except for my thumbs. I use my thumb nail on my right hand to run along my cuticles on my left hand to remove excess polish and clean it up and vice versa for my other hand. Once I'm done with that and have applied 2 coats to all 8 fingers, I paint my thumbs. Thumbs are a lot easier to paint IMO because mine area larger and I can run the brush horizontally across my nail just along the cuticle and then make multiple upward brush strokes to the tips. Finish second coat on thumbs and apply your topcoat._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 17, 2009)

I second the brush/acetone tip! I use a stiff angled liner brush from Studio Tools (available at Target) that was like 3 dollars. It's bigger than I prefer but it gets the job done.


----------

